# Snowboarding game



## Dark Ninja 34 (Feb 17, 2013)

I am looking for a good snowboarding game to play on xbox 360. I currently play Shaun White snowboarding, but it's outdated and I want something new


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have tried many. Shaun White is the best. It was a good combo between simulation and arcade. Go with SSX is you like the arcade. I have another snowboard game that is a simulation. IMO it is just too much to remember. In that game you had to do exact tricks to go to the next level. Sorry, I cannot remember the name.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

SW snowboarding is still. But f you want something new SSX is pretty fun. If you are looking for real don't get it. The whole point of SSX is to as unreal as possible but it is way fun because of that.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Stoked! Big Air Edition. Super fun, but let it be kown that there is ZERO online community for it. It's not new, but I think it's better than SW. Also, look for Amped. It's a little older as well, but still a lot of fun.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

*this is suppose to come out soon*

and is free for the pc, looks pretty cool

SNOW | for riders, by riders


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

CalvaryCougar said:


> and is free for the pc, looks pretty cool
> 
> SNOW*|*for riders, by riders


That does look cool!


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

NWBoarder said:


> Stoked! Big Air Edition. Super fun, but let it be kown that there is ZERO online community for it. It's not new, but I think it's better than SW. Also, look for Amped. It's a little older as well, but still a lot of fun.


I 2nd that best 2 boarding games on the 360 hands down! SSX is a joke.. bought it played it for about an hour and its now collecting dust. To bad really because the old SSX Tricky was a lot of fun.


----------



## luigi636 (Mar 14, 2013)

I downloaded stoked yesterday, very fun game. Some of the combos it asks you to string together in the sponsor challenges are ridiculous though.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

luigi636 said:


> I downloaded stoked yesterday, very fun game. Some of the combos it asks you to string together in the sponsor challenges are ridiculous though.


Wait until you get to the Pro Rider Challenges. Those get crazy ridiculous.


----------



## luigi636 (Mar 14, 2013)

NWBoarder said:


> Wait until you get to the Pro Rider Challenges. Those get crazy ridiculous.


I'm up to the first one and decided i want to punch Wollie Whatever in the neck.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

luigi636 said:


> I'm up to the first one and decided i want to punch Wollie Whatever in the neck.


Wollie isn't so bad. Wait until you get to go against Gigi or Travis. That shit is straight aggravating. Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## johnniewalk (May 4, 2015)

It's really a good game to watch..


----------

